# Ever google yourself & get a surprise?



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

waresbear said:


> I did and didn't even know I was featured somewhere with my horse, cool though!
> 
> 100 Mile House Free Press - Horse show adds variety to Fall Fair


I have been up through 100 Mile House quite a few times and always enjoyed my time there. I was never lucky enough to be there during a fair, though.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

The awkward moment when.... 
hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah something like that happened before, one year in 4-h with sheep we were outside trying to cool off our sheep (35 plus outside and they weren't so happy), when a lady asked if she could get pictures. Didn't think of it until next year when our pictures were all over the local paper advertising the agricultural events at the exhibition!


----------

